# Pickens Pier 3/30



## Mullet Killer (Dec 25, 2012)

Headed up to Pickens at 11, people were catching some sheepshead, and then the bite slowed down a bit. About an hour later people were catching them them left and right! but not me. I have no clue what I was doing wrong either I was using the exact same setup as everyone else. Then as I was about to head out some guy was telling me to bring my bubble setup and cast over in the corner. I did exactly that and BAM, fish on! At the end of the day I ended up with a total of fish deceny sized spanish :thumbup:. 


Tight Lines!


----------



## inshoreslammer (Feb 4, 2014)

Atta boy. I'm going in the morning for more sheepshead I got 5 last week


----------



## CoolBlueDude (Mar 12, 2014)

Not my first time catching Spanish but these were my first keepers :thumbup:. They tasted wonderful (cooked 5 min in the skillet which made it nice and tender)! Caught 4 total- one was for sure under 12" another was too close to call, so I only kept these 2. The biggest is 17.5" and the other is 14" respectfully. This was also my first filet I've done. Had a blast!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Way to go CBD! Some great look'in table fare there. Those are my fav on the smoker. Glad you had a good time and thanks for the report and pics.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

That will work congrats!!


----------



## buckfever (Oct 15, 2012)

Awesome!

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Youngp (Jan 29, 2012)

Mullet Killer said:


> Headed up to Pickens at 11, people were catching some sheepshead, and then the bite slowed down a bit. About an hour later people were catching them them left and right! but not me. I have no clue what I was doing wrong either I was using the exact same setup as everyone else. Then as I was about to head out some guy was telling me to bring my bubble setup and cast over in the corner. I did exactly that and BAM, fish on! At the end of the day I ended up with a total of fish deceny sized spanish :thumbup:.
> 
> 
> Tight Lines!


using a bubble for sheepshead? How do you do that?


----------



## Mullet Killer (Dec 25, 2012)

Youngp said:


> using a bubble for sheepshead? How do you do that?


 No sir i had brought one for both spanish and sheepshead.


----------

